# If you had to have a full town of 10 tier 5 villagers.



## K9Ike (Nov 10, 2014)

Who would the villagers be?
 Following this list 

Mine would be
Nibbles
Hazel
Alfonso
Antonio
Astrid
Bones
Big Top
Chadder
Dora
Keaton
Im just curious


----------



## Camillion (Nov 10, 2014)

Caroline
Celia
Gladys
Rod
Merry
Victoria
Wendy
Camofrog
Keaton
Antonio


----------



## Story (Nov 10, 2014)

That's easy, I have mostly tier 5s already with the only exception of Flora and Molly.
So i guess it would go like this:
Goose
Drake
Frank
Flo
Tex
Amelia
Sparro
Gladys
and I guess I'd replace Flora and Molly with:
Ava and Twiggy


----------



## Praesilith (Nov 10, 2014)

This is actually a little hard for me, I could only come up with 6.
Aurora, Bangle, Gabi, Nan, Olaf and Tiffany.


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 10, 2014)

Chester
Gala
Melba
Kevin
Butch
Tutu
Puurl
Angus
Renee
Canberra

I guess.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 10, 2014)

Cool!Is it weird that I kinda want the villagers I said above more than my current dreamies?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 11, 2014)

Let's see...
Rooney
Aurora
Kitt
Curlos
Gaston (Cuz nobody has a beautiful mustache, like Gaston)
Midge
Nibbles
Pashmina
Moe
Mott
& Mathilda.


----------



## butz (Nov 11, 2014)

Annalise
Aurora
Chester
Chevre
Cousteau
Grizzly
Queenie
Vladimir
Wendy

I think I would be very okay with this list actually...


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 11, 2014)

Hmm, I think my ten Tier 5 villagers would be:

Aurora
Chevre
Gabi
Gala
Lucy
Melba
Puddles
Victoria
Winnie
Yuka


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 11, 2014)

Hazel
Diva
Tabby
Beardo
Gayle
Renee'
Olaf
Bella
Ken
wendy

this was honestly kinda hard since I like a lot of the villagers in tier 5 c':​​


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (Nov 11, 2014)

Let's see.. Some of my dreamies are already there so... ^^;

Annabelle
Aurora
Bella
Bones
Butch
Caroline
Clay
Drake
Kitty
Lionel


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 11, 2014)

Ohh this is interesting! When looking through the list I was surprised that some of these were Tier 5. Everyone like different things so its understandable.

I would have to pick:
Celia
Savannah
Antonio
Bella
Cube
Nan
Gala
Midge
Chevre
Nate

Antonio and Bella are actually dreamies of mine


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 11, 2014)

This is really difficult since I love a lot of Tier 5 villagers! Then there are some personalities that don't have a lot of villagers in Tier 5 so there's less choice there. 

Hamphrey
Cousteau
Hans
Tabby
Savannah
Nan
Tucker
Rocket
Opal
Leonardo

I actually want some of these in my town.


----------



## Yumeko (Nov 11, 2014)

Tammi
Winnie
Savannah
Robin
Monique
Beardo
Walker
Sally
Maelle
Moe


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 11, 2014)

Yuka
Harry
Anabelle
Hans
Bettina
Moe (Not sure if he's tier 5 anymore)
Aurora
Jeremiah
Cube
And Lyman

All of these are going to be my villagers if I start a new town :3 I love em' all ^^


----------



## Ziro25 (Nov 11, 2014)

I wanted to answer at this one, very interesting topic, but I had to translate every single name in italian and... well... no! ahaha

But surely I would choose Bones (the one who I want most even now) and Bill (he's handsome u.u ). I know just few names, I search them when there is need


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 12, 2014)

Half of my town is already tier 5's, so the rest of mine would be:

Diva
Penelope
Lucha
Sly
Dizzy (cycling for)
Prince (already got)
Claudia (already got)
Tex (already got)
Nibbles (already got)
Alice (already got)


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Doc- I would never be able to live without my little nerdy bunny <3
Soleil- why is she even Tier 5?! I would taker her little snooty butt into my town any day ;3
Savannah- Who wouldn't want a fabulous Zebra in their town?
Moe- Just look at his eyes, enough said.
Tiffany- This goth bunny would be the perfect alternate of Doc
Amelia- She just looks like she could be Tiffany's best friend
Bangle- She's adorable, a tiger, and looks like my cat :3
Leonardo- Bangle needs her big brother to protect her ;3
Purrl- She's adorable <3 Don't know why she's in Tier 5 .-.
Gaston- You can't leave his awesome mustache out of your town!


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 13, 2014)

Why are some of these on Tier 5? ;v;

Eunice
Roscoe
Nate
Tank
Melba
Pippy
Biskit
Moe
Tipper
Hamlet
Hans (such a big softy)


----------



## euroR (Nov 13, 2014)

: aurora
:clay
:monique
:gala
:sterling
:moe
:vladimir
:stinky
:elvis
:eloise


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 13, 2014)

_
villagers:
_Antonio, Caroline, Hazel, Ed, Peaches, Butch, Portia, Doc, Winnie
_10th villager is Jambette, not pictured_







this is my tier 5  dream village. plz respect my graphic.
Peaches and Ed would have their houses right next to each other btw!


----------



## Cudon (Nov 13, 2014)

- Alfonso
- Anabelle 
- Tabby
- Sly
- Camofrog
- Del
- Broffina
- Stinky 
- Walt
- Mott

to list a few.. I have many tier 5 favorites


----------



## Kitsey (Nov 13, 2014)

Yesss I'm here for that combination of Peaches + Ed.

I can't believe Walker MY FAVORITE VILLAGER OF ALL TIME is in tier 5.

Anyway, here's my lineup:
Butch
Rod
Walker
Bones
Ed
Gayle
Bella
Purrl
Blanche
Agnes


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 13, 2014)

Kitsey said:


> Yesss I'm here for that combination of Peaches + Ed.
> 
> Anyway, here's my lineup:
> Butch
> ...



girl, yes! I want Ed and Peaches for my real town.  
I love Blanche , Agnes, and Gayle. So underrated!

A lot of the Tier 5's are super cute. I don't get it.


----------



## Radda (Nov 13, 2014)

-Bones
-Drift
-Ken
-Wart Jr.
-Egbert
-Lucas
-Blanche
-Celia
-Becky
-Midge
-Curly


----------



## TehyaFaye (Nov 14, 2014)

Midge (Normal)
Pierce (Jock)
Pashmina (Uchi)
Winnie (Peppy)
Blanche (Snooty)
Hamphrey (Cranky)
Bones (Lazy)
Tex (Smug) 
Walt (Cranky)
Dora (Normal)

Wasn't too difficult. There are a lot of nice Tier 5 villagers.


----------



## P.K. (Nov 14, 2014)

Yuka (Snooty)
Phil (Smug)
Hamphrey (Cranky)
Wendy (Peppy)
Stinky (Jock)
Chester (Lazy)
Pudge (Lazy)
Bettina (Normal)
Hazel (Uchi)
Agnes (Uchi)

To be honest, I'm actually surprised a good amount of tier 5 villagers are considered tier 5. I'd get them if I had more than one town.


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 14, 2014)

Anabelle
Hazel
Freckles
Greta
Gwen
Melba
Portia
Shari
Winnie
Cally

?? maybe idk ??


----------



## starlite (Nov 16, 2014)

This is such a good question!!! Here's my list!!

Barold
Broccolo
Chevre
Chow
Cousteau
Eloise
Gaston
Graham
Scoot
Rowan

...damn, I can't even believe some of those are tier 5!!!


----------



## Swablu (Nov 16, 2014)

>Alfonso (lazy)
>Caroline (normal)
>Gala (normal)
>Pippy (peppy)
>Nate (lazy)
>Pashmina (uchi)
>Teddy (jock)
>Tiffany (snooty)
>Scoot (jock)
>Del (cranky)


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 16, 2014)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
Ok! 
1. Bones
2. Blair
3. Eunice
4. Freckles
5. Hazel
6. Pippy
7. Scoot
8. Tabby
9. Velma 
and 
10. Tucker!
But that's just me going down the list not caring about personalitys. As with personalitys that list would probably change!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 16, 2014)

-Alfanso
-Nibbles
-Melba
-Nate
-Pudge
-Rodeo
-Savannah
-Tipper
-Nan
-Chester

The majority of my favorite villagers are tier 5 so this wasn't a hard list to create.


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 17, 2014)

Chevre
Beardo (He's a bit creepy, but I wuv him nonetheless. uwu)
Melba
Timbra
Dizzy
Pashmina
Walt
Cousteau
Tutu
Moe​


----------



## Alley (Nov 17, 2014)

Amelia
Paula
Simon
Alice
Phil
Walker
Ed
Blaire
Portia
Victoria

All of them for their names except Blaire who I just think is cute.


----------



## candiedapples (Nov 17, 2014)

Lots of cuties in this category! Here are my ten picks:
Dizzy
Chester (can't go wrong with a panda cub! I have this guy in my town now)
Purrl
Pashmina
Tutu
Aurora
Greta
Soleil
Drift
Broccolo


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 17, 2014)

Annalise, Pancetti, Gayle, Pango, Sparro, Blanche, Chow, Hazel, Henry, Ozzie.


----------



## Coach (Nov 17, 2014)

Coach
Vic
Aurora
Canberra
Peewee
Pinky
Stinky
Walt
Tutu
Deli


----------



## JSS (Nov 17, 2014)

*Dizzy*, *Pango*, *Monique* and *Del* would be in for sure. I don't know about the rest. I don't have much preference over the rest of the villagers, but probably the ones that have made a bigger impact in my playthroughs of this game. Like *Flip*, *Rizzo* and *Gwen* (first villagers in my very first town, two of them starters, I think). I'd also need *Pinky* in my town. She moved into my second town and she was adorable. Oh, and especially *Rocket* too (one of the first move-ins in my first town too, and then making a grand comeback in my second town). I think the uchi personality and voice fit her so well, but it's just tragic when she changes shirt. Plus she was the one to request like pretty much all my uchi PWPs in my first town so she gets points for that too. I'm gonna stop now before I start regretting my choice of Tammy as my uchi villager instead.

But I would need a normal and smug villager too, so... I guess I wouldn't lack villager options.


----------



## shasha (Nov 17, 2014)

Winnie
Elmer
Roscoe
Gala
Hazel
Ceaser
Aurora
Tabby
Puddles
Tutu


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 17, 2014)

Freckles (Already my dreamie, but accidentally voided her ;_
Soleil (Also my dreamie)
Annabelle (Another Dreamie)
Caroline (Again, a dreamie.)
Chevre (She's a tier 5?!)
Mathilda
Savannah
Shari 
Tipper
And Hamphrey (He's currently in Pizza)


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 17, 2014)

1. Bangle, she was the first villager I saw coming off the train when I first started and voided her just a few days ago.
2. Bella, I didn't like her at first but she grew on me.
3. Sterling, I got him, he's an eagle who is also a knight, why is he ranked so low?
4. Amelia, I saw her in my campsite when I was first starting out and tried to get her to move in, I didn't know what the maximum number of villagers was at the time and I already had 9 so I assumed that she wasn't moving in because my town was too full, but I was wrong. Ah well, at this point she wouldn't be suited for my town anyway but I would've liked having her back then.
5. Pierce, am I the only one who likes the way eagle villagers look? It seems like every eagle in New Leaf is tier 5 except Apollo, who somehow makes it all the way to tier 2... I'm making the rest of this list eagles.
6. Keaton
7. Frank, this big green dude is probably based on Frankenstein's monster, he's cool even if nobody else thinks so.
8. Celia
9. Avery
10. I ran out of tier 5 eagles in new leaf so Curlos I guess.


----------



## AnimeK (Nov 17, 2014)

1. Gloria
2. Anchovy
3. Hugh
4. Jay
5. Bertha
6. Knox
7. Opal
8. Bubbles
9. Friga
10. Gwen
I lurve them all. ^-^


----------



## Rococo (Nov 17, 2014)

1) Keaton. Keaton is my absolutely favorite villager, and I have no idea why he's ranked so low. Color scheme, I guess.
2) Agnes. Again, why ranked so low? Either it's because of the color scheme, unattractive name, or all together unpopularity of pig villagers in general.
3) Baabara. Sheep villager. Enough said.
4) Curlos. Reminds me of my boyfriend, and with almost the same name. What's not to like?
5) Peaches. Her eyes are cool.
6) Blaire. She's pretty nice looking. 
7) Bud. One of my original Wild World villagers and an all time favorite. Also, he looks like a stoner. 
8) Rizzo. I just like his design. 
9) Nate. Big cuddly bear friend.
10) Blanche. How is she even this low, anyway?!


----------



## Greninja (Nov 17, 2014)

Chadder
Del
Curt
Pinky
Scoot
Ken
Bella
Rod
Savannah
Hans


----------



## Kaey (Nov 17, 2014)

Hmmm..

Ozzie<3 (Currently have!)
Hugh
Kody
BROCCOLO! (always wanted him tbh)
Caroline
Gladys
Chevre
Chester
Yuka
Sydney

It's weird, a lot of these villagers are so so cute. You'd think they'd be up higher


----------



## oranje (Nov 18, 2014)

Most of mine are Tier 5 anyways and I actually really like many of the 5 tiers. Anyways this would be my list:

Gigi
Paula
Tex
Peggy
Kevin
Frobert
Anabelle
Kitt
Cranston
Ken


----------



## Bcat (Nov 20, 2014)

hhmmm...
Spork
Jeremiah
Blanche
Moose
Tutu
Aurora
Graham
Cobb
Mac
Pashmina

Not really keen on a few of them but that's all I got.


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 21, 2014)

My original 10 in my town, Angus, Buck, Melba, Marcel, Portia, Pango, Harry, Chadder,  Katt, and Elmer


----------



## Kiikay (Nov 22, 2014)

Broccolo
Clay
Cole
Tiffany
Scoot
Puddles
Gayle
Melba
Avery


----------



## Talon Charles (Nov 22, 2014)

Chester
Gala
Melba
Kevin
Butch
Tutu
Puurl
Angus
Renee
Canberra


----------



## Samky414 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tutu, Alice, Nana, Merry, Broccolo, Aurora, Puddles, Freckles, Celia, Hugh 

This was actually hard


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 28, 2014)

Since 6/10 of my dreamies are Tier 5 anyways, I just had to pick 4 to replace my others.

Dreamies:
 - Drake
 - Wart Jr.
 - Kitty
 - Yuka
 - Pierce
 - Nan

New Tier 5s:
 - Aurora (replaces Tia)
 - Wolfgang (replaces Chief)
 - Graham (replaces Marshal)
 - Peck (idk, Phoebe is the only Uchi I like, so he replaces her as another bird I guess, lol).


----------

